# Threads have been too . . .



## Mark CMG (Aug 5, 2006)

Threads have been too interesting and polite, today.  Can you please warn people that EN World will get a reputation for being a safe haven for civility and stimulating discussion if we are not careful . . .


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2006)

That was too polite a request.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 5, 2006)

I "can", but I'm not sure I "would".


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 5, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Threads have been too interesting and polite, today.  Can you please warn people that EN World will get a reputation for being a safe haven for civility and stimulating discussion if we are not careful . . .



 Mark, please stop being a whiny crybaby!  Pick a thread and tell someone that 3.5 is the best game evah and that the only people who would disagree are actor wannabes and people with a phobia of miniatures and polyhedral dice.  

That should fix it for you.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That was too polite a request.




I agree.  You should be demanding something.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 5, 2006)

Bite me. 

Does that help??


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2006)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Bite me.



 That was just mean.

I going to go to my room to cry and write emo poetry now.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 5, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I going to go to my room to cry and write Elmo poetry now.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 5, 2006)

If I were better with Photoshop, I'd change that image to "Emo loves you."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> If I were better with Photoshop, I'd change that image to "Emo loves you."



 And put EricNoah's avatar as the picture.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok, let's pretend that happened.

Ahem...

*Laughs uproariously, points at the cleverly photoshopped pic*  

"Man, that's FUNNY!"


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Ok, let's pretend that happened.
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> ...




Well what if I don't wanna pretend that happened?  Huh?

*forcibly refuses to pretend*

Edit: Forcibly?  I don't think that's even a word...


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 5, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *forcibly refuses to pretend*




I TOTALLY want you to join my Dungeons & Dragons Fantasy Roleplaying Game (TM) group!  We never pretend.  We do D&D ... for real!  

edit: Ha ha!  Caught your made-up word in my unbreakable quote-web!


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I TOTALLY want you to join my Dungeons & Dragons Fantasy Roleplaying Game (TM) group!  We never pretend.  We do D&D ... for real!




Hmmm, Madison.  Too bad you weren't a little farther west, or I'd take you up on that offer.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2006)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> We never pretend.  We do D&D ... for real!



http://www.highdesertinsider.com/html/harrypotter_spellcasting.html


----------



## Master of the Game (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 5, 2006)

Master of the Game said:
			
		

>




Hehe.  Shouldn't it say Eric loves you though?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Master of the Game said:
			
		

>



 See? Classic. Told ya.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 6, 2006)

He really does love you, ya know!


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 6, 2006)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Mark, please stop being a whiny crybaby!






Catch-22 Diapers - You'll need changing even though you fear change!


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 6, 2006)

Eek.  Mark's is definitely more disturbing!


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 6, 2006)

Love the new footie pajamas, EN!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Love the new footie pajamas, EN!



 They bring out his eyes.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 6, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They bring out his eyes.




He has eyes?


----------



## Richards (Aug 6, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *forcibly refuses to pretend*
> 
> Edit: Forcibly?  I don't think that's even a word...



From www.dictionary.com:


> forcibly
> 
> adv : in a forcible manner; "keep in mind the dangers of imposing our own values and prejudices too forcibly"



Johnathan


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey, cool, guess it really was a word.  I'm just that good.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They bring out his eyes.




Yes they do!


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 7, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> He has eyes?



Nope. He has tentacles attached to suction pods to aid him in climbing tall buildings and eat dead babies and stuff.


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 7, 2006)

*lowblow*


----------



## francisca (Aug 7, 2006)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Mark, please stop being a whiny crybaby!  Pick a thread and tell someone that 3.5 is the best game evah and that the only people who would disagree are actor wannabes, *luddite grognards*, and people with a phobia of miniatures and polyhedral dice.



FIFY.

Don't forget us luddite grognards!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 7, 2006)

francisca said:
			
		

> FIFY.
> 
> Don't forget us luddite grognards!



 That was an intentional slight.  Luddite grognards hate being excluded as irrelevant.


----------



## francisca (Aug 7, 2006)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> That was an intentional slight.  Luddite grognards hate being excluded as irrelevant.



ENW really needs a better "stick your tounge out" emoticon.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 7, 2006)

francisca said:
			
		

> ENW really needs a better "stick your tounge out" emoticon.



i'm sticking my "tounge" out right now

IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 7, 2006)

francisca said:
			
		

> ENW really needs a better "stick your tounge out" emoticon.



 I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mark (Aug 7, 2006)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm sticking my "tounge" out right now





That's even more annoying than folks who overly deconstruct quotes just to make a series of snarky comments!




			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> IYKWIM





If?




			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> AIT





Do you?




			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> YD





That's none of your business . . .


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok, so the moment work bans access to ENWorld the place magically becomes happier and more polite!?!

That's it!
I'm taking off my pants.


----------



## Mark (Aug 8, 2006)

BlueBlackRed said:
			
		

> Ok, so the moment work bans access to ENWorld the place magically becomes happier and more polite!?!
> 
> That's it!
> I'm taking off my pants.





BlueBlack_Pink_?


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Aug 8, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> BlueBlack_Pink_?



Only if slapped hard.


----------

